# Changing Currency



## whizzergone (Jul 7, 2010)

Does anybody have any decent suggestions on how to exchange Rand back into Sterling or Dollars?

Obviously its possible to go down to the bureau de change and just hand it over, but I've ended up with quite a stack after all my friends ended up paying me for their tickets in rand. That, and a rather eventful night in the casino.

Is there an informal place to trade rand at xe rates with other buyers or perhaps somebody on here is looking to buy rand???


----------

